# Web site hacked?



## matukas (Jun 27, 2012)

I have trouble seeing main web site. Is it hacked?


----------



## Synomis192 (Jun 27, 2012)

I noticed too. There's a bunch of gibberish on the main page. I had to get here by adding /forums to the end of the web address. I don't know what's going on either.


----------



## revup67 (Jun 27, 2012)

Caught this as well and sent an email to an admin ScalesUSA though CR Guy is the site admin..can't find his address in the email addies..anyone else..try and write Craig.


----------



## revup67 (Jun 27, 2012)

just found his email by doing a search..sent Craig a message though it's early in the a.m.


----------



## revup67 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just did a Whois on his domain..found out it is hostduplex - spoke to support..site has not been hacked..its a caching issue...support is working on it right now


----------



## HD-Sam (Jun 27, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Just did a Whois on his domain..found out it is hostduplex - spoke to support..site has not been hacked..its a caching issue...support is working on it right now



Thanks for the call Rev, everything should be cleared up now.  

Regards,
Sam


----------



## Ricku (Jun 27, 2012)

How boring.

I thought Canon hacked the site because CR guy was going to leak some sweet info on the 5D X / 3D, with 40 mepapixles and 16 EV of dynamic range. ;D


----------



## candyman (Jun 27, 2012)

Ricku said:


> How boring.
> 
> I thought Canon hacked the site because CR guy was going to leak some sweet info on the 5D X / 3D, with 40 mepapixles and 16 EV of dynamic range. ;D




LOL ;D


----------



## mjbehnke (Jun 27, 2012)

I had to call work this morning and tell them I was sick.... I can't go in and work 9 hours without a CR fix! ;D


----------

